# Charlotte, N.C. golden needs help



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I just got a call from my sister about a 6-7 year-old Golden who is scheduled to be put down Monday. She is at a party (where the dog is) and the phone kept cutting out so the details are sketchy at this point. The dog bit a child last week and is currently in the care of the head of the Charlotte, N.C., Golden Retriever rescue. According to the law in the county, the dog must be put down within seven days since it bit someone. I don't quite understand why county officials won't let the rescue keep the dog and place him, but as I said, details are sketchy. There are other dogs at the party and loads of people, my sister said, and the dog seems to have no issues at all with any of the commotion. I looked on the rescue's website and didn't see him. However, my sister said she would email me more information and picture when she gets home.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures. His name is Sparky and he is 6.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is really sad. 

Not knowing all the details with this dog and the bite situation, I'm hesitant to say too much. 

Normally dogs with a bite history are not taken into Rescue due to liability issues and can not be adopted out. 

I use to help a GR Rescue with Intake. One of our foster families was fostering a dog that bit a family member. The dog could no longer be available for adoption and had to be euthanized-beautiful boy too. It was a very sad situation.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This is really sad.
> Normally dogs with a bite history are not taken into Rescue due to liability issues and can not be adopted out.


Thank you -- that explains some of the situation. I don't know how the dog got into the hands of the rescue. Evidently they are "holding" him for the seven day period required by law after a bite. I'm still waiting on an update. I think I remember my sister saying that the child was young and no one else was around when the bite incident happened.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Update - Sparky has two people who want to adopt him! One is a man in Maine who has a large farm and rescues large dogs who have a "history". Transportation is already arranged to get him there. The other is a man who is in the military. It sounds like either home would be wonderful -- no kids in either. 

She told me a little of Sparky's background. Very sad. He and his brother were purchased by a couple who kept them in a 10 x 10 pen in the back yard. When the husband died, the wife didn't want them and gave them to the rescue. The brother had been adopted and Sparky was being fostered. He bit one of the kids in the foster home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Where they are there is a 1 strike and your dead law? Most places don't have laws that strict. I hope they will let them adopt him out to a no child home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

From what you've said, I take it either Animal Control or the Police were made aware of the bite incident, is that correct?

If it is, then it will most likely be determined by one or the other agencies if this dog will be allowed to be released or have to euthanized, I am guessing. 

_If_ he can be adopted into a home without children, most likely he will always be considered a threat or a liability and the owner should get additional Insurance coverage for that. 

If another bite incident would to occur, most likely he would have to euthanized depending on the state he may end up in.

The Charlotte Club is in the same state I am. I know of another GR Rescue in my State that had pulled a GR, he bit either the Vet or the Vet Tech during the initial Intake exam and was deemed unadoptable and euthanized. 

I'm not saying I agree with this policy or the action taken, but I fully understand it from the Liability aspect of it.

It's a very sad situation, especially when you don't know all the details surrounding the bite incident.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

My sister said whoever adopts Sparky will have to sign a form saying they are aware of the bite incident and the rescue will not be held responsible. Both are out-of-state. It seems that is how they were able to get around the required euthanasia.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh that is sad. I hope he is able to be adopted by either of these individuals.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sparky*



Davidrob2 said:


> My sister said whoever adopts Sparky will have to sign a form saying they are aware of the bite incident and the rescue will not be held responsible. Both are out-of-state. It seems that is how they were able to get around the required euthanasia.


I hope one of these individuals will be able to give Sparky a loving home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Davidrob2 said:


> My sister said whoever adopts Sparky will have to sign a form saying they are aware of the bite incident and the rescue will not be held responsible. Both are out-of-state. It seems that is how they were able to get around the required euthanasia.


Any update on this boy?


----------

